# Coppa seasoned with Orange Zest, Hot Calabrian Pepper, and Wild Calabrian Fennel Seed



## evan m brady (Sep 29, 2015)

Coppa Arancia FINAL.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Sep 29, 2015







| Coppa con la Scorza di Arancia e Peperoncino Piccante di Calabria e Finocchio  |

Pretty straight forward here... Local Berkshire Pork (not sure what farm, but was from my towns local version of a "whole foods") cured in 2.50% Trapani Sea Salt, 0.04% Food Grade Potassium Nitrate, 0.05% Texel DCM-1, orange zest, hot Calabrian pepper powder  and flakes, and lastly Calabrian wild fennel seed.

Cured for 14 days, and then re-rubbed with spices only, and then stuffed into a 5.5"+ beef bung cap. Aged for roughly 75 days here now, and final water activity of core 0.83.














Craft-Butchers-Pantry_Trademark.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Sep 29, 2015


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 29, 2015)

Awesome colours. Smoked?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 29, 2015)

That looks great and should taste amazing!


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 29, 2015)

Love the sound of that recipe Evan. It's on my to-do list


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks tasty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 29, 2015)

Gorgeous hunk of meat....  Thanks ....


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh my. That is a work of art, sir. Points.

Disco


----------

